# Who wants to jam!!



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Just seeing if anyone lives on my side of town 45 and beltway south that wants to jam out and drink some cold ones. I have a full drum set in my back room ready to go. I'm ok at drums and can jam out on guitar PM me.


----------

